# Wanting a little help



## professionalbum (Aug 8, 2011)

My dad has had this bike for as long as I can remember 20+ years. We called it "Big Red" as kids. My dad used to work for Huffy in their Celina plant and still resides there. I'm thinking about stealing the bike and doing my best to clean it up a bit. Not sure if its gone past the point of no return though. I was wondering if I could get some info on it and/or thoughts. I was home last weekend and snapped some pictures but didn't get the serial number. I can work on getting that from a sibling that still lives in the area but might take a bit. Aside from the obvious info from the pics please share thoughts or any knowledge you have. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 8, 2011)

Ooh, what a cool bike; it's all there, too! That bike has a lot of character and an awesome patina all over it. The paint could be freshened up, although some of the metal on the tank and such is pitted which might leave the finish looking uneven. Personally, I'd leave the paint as is, maybe just a solid washing with WD-40 followed up with soap and water. If you wanted to try and bring the paint back, No.7 Polishing compound works good for me with some cheesecloth. The chrome could always be cleaned with the rubbing of WD-40 and #0000 steel wool, or even better, aluminum foil dipped in water.

Overall a very cool early Huffy and I know many guys (including myself) would hardly touch it much more than a cleaning. If you do decide to do more, ask away and somebody has a tip for doing anything. Good luck!


----------



## panther boy (Aug 8, 2011)

*huffy*

What a cool bike---Jason, I respectfully disagree--- SINCE IT'S HIS DAD'S BIKE, AND IT WOULD BE AN AWESOME SURPRISE TO MAKE IT LIKE NEW, I'd do a sneaky restoration, much as the TV SHOW---FIRST, I'D TAKE SOME EXTENSIVE PICS, 
THEN GET THE DECALS MADE, ORDER THE PAINT, MAKE AN INVENTORY OF PARTS I'D WANT TO REPLACE (TRUSS RODS, WHEEL RIMS,) AND WHEN EVERYTHING IS IN AND READY, HAVE SOMEONE STEAL THE BIKE AND GET IT STRIPPED. FILL THE HOLES AND PITS WITH A GOOD BODY FILLER IN LIGHT COATS, PRIME AND LET SIT, THEN PAINT, APPLY DECALS, AND ASSEMBLE. WHILE PAINT FIGURE 2-3 WEEKS ONCE YOU HAVE ALL THE PARTS. GOOD LUCK. IF YOU NEED HELP. CONTACT ME
TOM


----------



## jpromo (Aug 8, 2011)

I completely agree; I missed the detail that it would be for your dad. If found out of a barn or something with no attachment, I'd personally leave it. But since it has the family attachment to it, and since your dad has probably seen it like this for a looong time, then it'd be 100% amazing for him to see it ridden up to his door looking brand new


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 8, 2011)

did you ride in that kids seat when you were a kid?


----------



## professionalbum (Aug 9, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> did you ride in that kids seat when you were a kid?




Pretty sure my foot slipping into the spokes caused the dent in the chain card near the rear tire. So yes. Lots of memories. Biggiest issue right now is getting it away as my dad still rides this thing from time to time.


----------



## professionalbum (Aug 9, 2011)

Also does anyone on here know of a place in Ohio or Indiana that I could just take the bike or ship it that could do a full restore? I was going to call around maybe to the New Breman Bike Museum and see if they would or knew who could, but that's my best lead. Next option is to submit to History Channels American Restoration (haha).


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 9, 2011)

If you are going to do a complete restor by prepared to spend some serious  money.Two ways to look at this,One way is take the time to clean and polish and lube everything or spend money to let someone else do it.What way do you think your dad will appreciate more.


----------



## aceuh (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't know much about restoring old bikes... all mine are "as found"... so far.  But hearing you're willing to pay someone professional is somewhat encouraging... as long as they're familiar with bikes and not just the owner of a HF paint gun... From your post I think you already understand that a poor attempt is going to do more harm then good to it.  

Either way... it's a great bike... An awesome bike!  Even better knowing how long it's been owned, and is still being ridden.  Good luck!


----------

